# (Probably) My dog



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Soo... we might be adopting this big guy:

















He's 2 years old, and his owner has to give him away because their daughter is pregnant... shame.
Well, we will see what we can do 
Btw. is it hard training a 2 year old dog?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am a real sucker for black dawgs and he looks like a long coat!! GORGEOUS!

Go meet him, see what you think, he may have some good obedience on him already and you may just have to fine tune a few things!

GOod luck and let us know how the meeting goes!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It's a great, young age. I've had a foster that age that did very, very well in an obedience class. Training wasn't any more difficult than it would have been with a younger dog. In fact, I think I had an easier time in class with that dog than people with crazy-goofy-energetic pups. 

You'll want to ask the prior owner what vocabulary the dog already has, so that you can continue using any words that already have an association for the dog (for example, people use different words for a recall, and if he has a word already, it's important that you know what it is; I've also heard people potty-training using the word "potty," "tee-tee," "pee-pee," "wee-wee," "tinkle" or any of the dozen or so other words...knowing which one this dog knows would be helpful).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He looks gorgeous!!! Hopefully it will work out and you two will be bestest friends!!!

He is still young and should be very very trainable! As said above, knowing his vocabulary will help and transition you to more advanced obedience....

Good luck and put up lots of photos of him if you bring him home!

Lee


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

UGH. Now my mom stepped in and said that he looks too scary and is too old... seriously mom... >_<


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Please have your mom come here and talk to us. 

If he is a nice dog, this would be the perfect scenario for you. 

Speedy's mom, come talk to us, please!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's beautiful! I love black dogs! IMO, 2 yr is a perfect age!  He's past the puppy stage and the teenage butthead stage. Looks are deceiving, ask your mom to go meet him. 

did you look on the thread I posted at the other dogs up for adoption? You might find one there.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

She doesn't speak English... Write what you want to tell her and I will tell her that...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell her she might be surprised at what a wonderful dog it could be....try to find out if the dog is potty trained, if it is...then use that. Tell mom that you don't even have to potty train him...explain that with younger dogs that aren't trained it can take a while. Plus he might not even need a crate if he's a good boy...another money saving plus.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, although the owner said that he can bark at other dogs and she sticks to that as an argument that he is aggresive, and that she's scared of him etc... >_<


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tell your mom that black dogs are often perceived as looking "scary". She really should meet the dog. In my opinion, an adult would be perfect for you over a puppy because of your mom's reservation of getting one. they will be past the bitey, land shark, stage and past the butthead teenage stage. A 2 yr old would be reaching mental maturity and may already have some training.

I temporarily fostered a 3 yr old who was over 100#. He was massive. Within 2 days, he was attached to me and I could have stood him on his head. I could do anything with this dog. Size and looks do not determine temperament.

Now....the things you need to ask if adopting an adult...

1) How is he with small animals/cat? Is he prey drive high?
---- Look for a dog with a bit of drive because it makes them easier to train but you don't want one that has a meltdown when he sees a small animal or one that will want to kill them. 
2) How is he with other dogs? does he want to play? does he ignore them? Does he NOT like them and growls/lunges at them? Does he just bark at them?
-----Look for a dog that either wants to play or is neutral to other dogs (i.e. just kind of looks and ignores them)
3) What is his training? Does he have basic training already? How was he trained?
----this just to give you an idea of how to go forward with his training
4) Is he neutered or if a girl, is she spayed? Is he up to date on vaccinations?
5) Who was his breeder? Does he have papers?
-----just handy to know if you want background information.
6) What issues might he have? Separation anxiety? Resource guarding?
----think carefully if there are any issues. You do not have the knowledge to deal with these things and with your mom's hesitation towards getting a dog it could be a recipe for disaster. If you had more experience or if your Mom was 100% on board with getting a dog, then it would be a different story.
7) What health issues does the dog have? Hip Dysplasia? Allergies? Any digestive issues?

Going to get more coffee and can some jam. Hope other people add to this list to help you choose wisely!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Yeah, although the owner said that he can bark at other dogs and she sticks to that as an argument that he is aggresive, and that she's scared of him etc... >_<


If she is that scared of him, then you need to look for a different dog. They can sense when ppl are scared of them. There are many dogs out there for adoption that she won't be scared of.

Look aT these dogs...
Urgent Dogs : Rescue German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies for Adoption

If you are able to travel to get the dog, there are 4 under the age of 16 months. At that age, they are still puppies and in the "teenage" stage. But none of them are "scary" looking, even the black baby.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

These are too old, my parents dont want a dog older than a year... >_>


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jen and Kye-Norfolk : Rescue German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies for Adoption
Less than a year old and used to a home with children.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, the shelter is in norfolk... way too far.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep researching then. You might need to wait a bit to find a dog with your exact specifications.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Ahaa! Found it.
My mom and dad both agree on this 11 week old puppy:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Really hope you take the forum's advice and tips into consideration. Please read about what to look for in a responsible breeder and questions to ask when buying a puppy.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

This breeder seems very responsible. She asked me tons of questions if I know stuff about the breed, made sure I knew what I was doing. For not a bad price too, which makes my dad happy. It's small, which makes my mum happy. It's black and tan, which makes ME happy


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Many breeders "seem" responsible. Make sure to read the advice given to you. If I were you, I would take a step back and make sure this breeder checks out for sure.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Does your mother fully understand it's not going to _stay _small? 

Does she also understand that puppy teeth are sharp like needles, and normal puppies put those teeth on_ everything_ they see (including human hands and fingers)? 

I'm genuinely worried that the many posts about lack of full family enthusiasm for a GSD reflect a real risk that this dog may end up getting rehomed in the future...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The dog won't stay small. I suggest all of you go meet some adult dogs and see if you are OK with what you will end up with if you get a puppy.

Please inform your parents about the land shark phase. Some of us got mouthed and scratched up no matter what we did, and it was not fun. If the puppy is being brought into a home where not everyone knows and is OK with that, then it might not be a good idea.

Perhaps you should look into other, smaller, easier to raise breeds. A GSD is a LOT of dog and it sounds to me as if you will be the sole caretaker. Not a good scenario if your parents are reluctant in the first place.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Heheh, she knows that it's going to be big, and about the teething. She doesn't want a big dog from the start is because she's scared it will bite her, but a puppy that will grow with us will stay loyal if cared for...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

please let her know puppies bite ALOT!!! and they draw blood..that teething stage with a GSD is quite a expierence


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Your mom may be a huge problem when the dog hits adolescence. If she becomes at all hesitant, most GSDs will take advantage of that and will walk all over her. 

A GSD may be a good match for you but not your family. What will you do if your mom demands the dog leave because she is frightened of it?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree--if the dog senses fear, it will be all over her. 

I urge you to reconsider and get a breed that everyone in the family will like and want.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

You guys don't understand, she's not frightened of all dogs, or german shepherds, it's the fact that the dog grew up somewhere else and we don't know much about it. she wants to raise a dog from a puppy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> You guys don't understand, she's not frightened of all dogs, or german shepherds, it's the fact that the dog grew up somewhere else and we don't know much about it. she wants to raise a dog from a puppy.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Makes sense to me.


Glad someone understands


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Pups are a crapshoot. Many people get a puppy that ends up a great fit but many also end up with not enough dog or way too much dog. What if you or the breeder make a mistake picking a pup, you get a strong dog, and the dog decides it must take charge of you and your mom? 

With an older dog, you have a very good idea of what the dog's temperament is like and can make a sound decision on whether the dog will be a good match for your situation or a very bad match. Seeing how your mom is afraid of larger dogs, if you do get a confident puppy and make mistakes with raising the pup (as we ALL do with our first dogs/pups), your mom could very well end up living in fear. 

Yes, we have seen it happen. Yes, people have come on this board way too often begging for help because their puppy started to grow up and started to challenge. We get posts practically weekly on this. It sounds ideal, get a pup, raise it, never have an issue, but the reality is very different.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Ahaa! Found it.
> My mom and dad both agree on this 11 week old puppy:


He or She? And the name will be???


----------

